# Do you know or use Damatomacchine tools ?



## red_tigrav (Sep 18, 2009)

I am the proud owner of "Damatomacchine" woodworking machines (7 Combined Operations, band saw and lathe). 
These machines are very rustic design but accurate, sold in Italy at great prices, but made ​​in China. After two years of use, I am very satisfied and would have liked your opinion. 
Do you know these machines, any of you uses it?
Thank you for your answers


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Philippe, that sounds interesting, could you post a photo...


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds a bit like a shopsmith.


----------



## red_tigrav (Sep 18, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Philippe, that sounds interesting, could you post a photo...


Hello James,
There is no problem.
It's with pleasure that I will post some pictures tonight because right now I'm at work.
Have a nice day.
Phil


----------



## red_tigrav (Sep 18, 2009)

The Warthog said:


> Sounds a bit like a shopsmith.


I'm sorry but I think it's because of my very bad English (I'm from Belgium...). In fact, it's three differents tools :
1: Combined machine
2: Bandsaw
and 3: Lathe

Excuse me, I'm sorry

Phil


----------



## red_tigrav (Sep 18, 2009)

*Some pictures of my Damatomacchine tools*

Here is some pictures...


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking kit and good quality too.


----------



## Paul66 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Damatomacchine*



red_tigrav said:


> Here is some pictures...


Hi Phillipe, I am thinking of buying one of these machines. By the looks of it you have the 300/7 standard? I see your post was made a long time ago so not sure if you are still following this? I want to buy the 300/7 super. Are you still using your machine? How is it holding up? Are you still happy with it?
Thanks for the pictures, was great to see all the angles of the machine in high resolution.
Paul


----------

